# Fin rot and blue green algae



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Let me start my saying..I am SO BAD AT FISH TANKS 

I have a 10 gallon tank with one betta and water sprite. 60 watt light, Fluval 2 Plus filter. I have an air stone but I rarely turn it on because it seems to irriate my boy (Lizardman is his name haha). I am rather fond of Lizardman..I am so upset I am doing such a bad job at taking care of him. I have a constant battle with blue green algae and I clean it off all the plants (and gravel the best I can with the vac) once a week along with his partial water change. Besides the algea, the water looks clear. Will more plants be better or worse because I took several out and put them in a one gallon (that has no fish). 

I have those water strips to test the water and everything came out normal..do I need a different kit? I avoid chemicals..I hate the idea of using them..but apparently I need them.

Please help


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic and are you sure it is BGA...smells bad, grows in sheets covering items in the tank fast, how much water do you change weekly, water temp, filter running all the time-is the filter baffled and any BGA on the filter media, do you have charcoal in the filter and if so, how old is it, how long are the lights on....and 60w is too much light...what is the kelvin and how old are the bulbs and how long has the tank been setup, any other livestock in the tank with the Betta 

I would QT the Betta in a small container and depending on how bad the fin rot....either start a fresh dechlorinted water treatment with 100% daily water changes in the QT or if the rot is advanced....start aquarium salt 1tsp/gal, tannins along with 100% daily water changes in QT with pre-mixed treatment water for 10 days...

The BGA 10gal tank......I would vacuum as much of the BGA that you can get, turn the filter up on high and remove any baffling if used, turn on the airstone and get the water movement increased...make big water changes daily, change out the filter media and/or do a 3 day total black out after the BGA manual removal and increase in water movement.....change the 60w bulb to a 20w 6500k bulb for the live plants....and yes more plants can help but I would get the BGA controlled first especially if you want to do a black out....

What are the water pram numbers...ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH...liquid reagent type like API master kit would give you more accurate numbers...


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just took those and I cleaned everything two days ago! I change about 45% of the water just because most of it it lost during the gravel vac. The water is at 70 F and the filter stays on. I don't know what baffled and kelvin mean. The sponges don't have algae and the carbon is two weeks old. Light is a week old, tank is maybe 2 months ..no tank mates

I can move him to the one gallon . I can never get it off the gravel completely. I will buy a better water testing kit tomorrow and give you the results.

I really appreciate the help!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks like he's been chewing his fins up pretty badly. Good news is the treatment is very similar to fin rot. Do the water changes as OFL advises, that will help him.
Also bettas prefer warmer tempertures, 78-80 is considered ideal, so you might want to invest in a heater for him.


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

So it isnt fin rot but he is doing it? I just realized..he always hangs out in the corner over the filter...are his fins getting stuck in it!? Should I buy a different filter? I am going to buy a new light, heater (I have one but I stop using it because it was making a buzzing noise) and a better water testing kit.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its hard for me to tell by the pics.....but when you vacuum...you say it is hard to get it off the gravel...if so..it may not be BGA (this is really a bacteria not an algae)...it generally is really easy to remove since it grows in sheets....I think it is algae due to too much light...change the bulb to 20w 6500k for the plants....remove the plants and let them float for now and start deep vacuum of the gravel to get it turned over-once its turned over and in the dark the algae usually will die...you will need to vacuum daily for 3-4 days...keep the light off until you can get the right wattage and kelvin bulb and the buzzing may either be from the wrong or too high watts for the light strip or you may need a new starter for the light strip...once you get the proper light and get the algae controlled...re-plant and stay on a 10h/day photoperiod
Get you Betta in QT and treat


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Its hard to get off the gravel because I can't seem to get a good suction going and I always seem to break it up when I try. Should I replace the gravel? It comes off of the plants very easily. Its slimey. It lifts up in pieces (ill take a pic tonight). The heater itself is buzzing..its old


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh the heater....throw it away...its not safe....


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

I already threw it away. I will take more pics tonight (I am sure more has grown..bla). I have decided to move the tank to a darker room. Tank is getting a make over. I will just get new gravel too. Might as well start over. New filter pads too. I might have to find another tank for him for QT. He HATES the one gallon .. I really think it stresses him out..I have only had him in 10


----------



## sflemin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok well I am STUPID. I was using the gravel vac wrong ..but I youtubed it. The gravel was super dirty. I bought him a new heater and a new filter (that doesnt sit in the tank). I also got some aquarium salt and water conditioner. I am not going to use a light for a few days. He seems much happier!


----------

